

Ask HN: Any resources to joining a youth programming charity? - monkey_slap

I&#x27;m trying to find an organization that focuses on:<p>- Teaching kids to program<p>- Finding kids resources to program<p>- Getting kids exposed to IT<p>So far I&#x27;ve found Code.org and CoderDojo.org. I&#x27;m not necessarily looking to be involved in some large organization, but more help local youths get exposed to programming. I&#x27;d really love for the devs at our smallish company to get involved too.<p>I don&#x27;t really have time to establish a system on my own, so any resources to help out would be amazing.
======
ganessh
Take a look at this
[http://www.mycodeschool.com](http://www.mycodeschool.com). They are in very
early stage though

